# What do you carry in your bag?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

One of my favorite articles in Golf Digest every month is in the back. They have a feature about what some pro carries in their bag with specs on the pro's clubs and some of the miscellaneous stuff they have with them on the course.

Other than my clubs...

I carry my rain suit and an umbrella, for obvious reasons. I have quarters for vending machines, but also for ball markers if I forget to throw a couple in my pockets before I leave the house. I have spare gloves because in the heat, I sweat a lot and usually change a couple times during a round. Of course, I have spare balls and tees.

Other things I carry on a piton clip, on the outside of the bag, are a watch and a small tube of sunscreen. I intentionally carry it on the outside because I need to remember to use the sunscreen.

Just in general, I'll attach one towel to the bag to wipe my clubs and I'll have another couple to wipe my face. I tend to bring 3 hats with me to the course when it's hot, changing about every hole in rotation so I don't drip sweat off the bill of the hat when I bend over to putt. (Though it does tend to let you know if your head is over the ball.)

I don't carry food, but buy those energy bars on the course, along with water or Gatorade.

I also don't have any good luck charms like most of the pros seem to have.

What do you carry?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I carry balls, balls and a couple of bottles of water. Never carry a rain suit or umbrella unless it looks like rain. My wallet and keys goe in the bag and a roll of tape. Some aspirin too. That's about it. Oh and a Sharpie for marking balls.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Some aspirin too.


I forgot that... I carry Ibuprofen tablets in a 35mm film cannister.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I carry a lot of the same stuff: extra glove, spare change, rain gear... The one thing I didn't see yet though - first aid kit (including a bottle of Advil) for those random instances where you need a bandaid or some tape for a blister


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Besides balls and clubs, I carry a couple of Sharpies to ID my balls, a film canister with numerous foreign coins which I use for ball markers, as well as several green repair tools that I’ve collected over the years. 

My keys go into one pocket, sometimes along with my wallet, and I *turn off* my cell phone and put it in another pocket. I hang a towel outside of the bag, and often have an old glove in case of emergencies. I have a plethora of tees, mostly all picked up on the course. I haven’t bought a tee in 15 years, and I usually finish a round with more than I started with. 

The umbrella comes along if there is any threat of rain, and jacket or sweater in the spring and fall. I have a few Excedrin in a small bottle, and a ziplock bag with flexible foam bandages. I’ve given them to my playing partners more often that I’ve used them myself, but I’d never be caught out on the course without them. I have a small pocket knife for sharpening my scoring pencil, and a club cleaning brush with brass bristles on one side and nylon on the other.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

Apart from the clubs below & waterproofs/umbrella, I have several spare gloves for when it is wet along with 1 towel on the outside of my bag plus a couple inside for the same reason.

Fruit is a must to keep me going come the 13th hole when I start getting tired.

Plenty of water is a no brainer, you must keep hydrated.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Seems like we all pretty much carry the same stuff in our bags. Speaking of bags, do you guys have stand bags or cart bags? I'm more of a walker myself....

I wonder what the pro's put in their bags?


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Seems like we all pretty much carry the same stuff in our bags. Speaking of bags, do you guys have stand bags or cart bags? I'm more of a walker myself....
> 
> I wonder what the pro's put in their bags?


Stand Bag for me, you can't beat walking the course unfettered.


----------



## PowerPenguin (Dec 5, 2006)

Phone
Wallet
Plasters
2 sharpies, black and blue
Jumper/windshirt of some kind
Tees (white or bright)
A multi tool thing
Rain cover
Water/Lucozade
Wine Gums/KitKat/Mars
Digital Camera when I'm feeling analytical

Dave


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Driver – Callaway Big Bertha 454
3 Wood – Callaway X
5 Wood - Callaway X
7 Wood - Bazooka
3- 9 Irons Spalding
52* PW - Spalding
58* - Wilson Sand Wedge
60* - Spalding Lob Wedge
Rain Gear/Nylon Jacket
Sharpie red/black marker pens
Shoe Horn
Cleat Wrench
Cleveland Gloves Cold weather
Cleveland Gloves Summer 
Umbrella
Ball Grabber
Oh Yeah forgot to mention a ton of balls, Noodle and Top Flite XL 3000.....got to have payment to the water gods....


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

:laugh: Couple of spare balls umberella waterproof top bottle of juice and an apple


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Ball Grabber


I presume that's a retriever for when you hit the ball in the water. It never occurred to me until now that I no longer have one. I wish I could tell you I no longer hit balls in the water... Not having a retreiver didn't exactly bring me good luck!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The only weird thing I carry in my golf bag would be my contact lenses.

If the weather looks pants I'll bin the bins, and put in the contacts.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When you mentioned your contacts, it reminded me of something else I take on the course with me, in a manner of speaking. 

I have an old pair of glasses I wear for golf. When I got new frames recently, I didn't stop to think about the fact that they were shallower top to bottom and the prescription for my bifocals would be compressed. The first time I tried to play in them, I couldn't stand it. I was obviously moving my head somewhat, but the ball looked like it was moving as I swung. As the ball moved from one side to the other in the view through the new glasses, I felt like I was trying to hit a moving target. I still wear them, but change to my older pair to play. I decided to get another pair with the current prescription, but making sure I choose a frame that allows me to see the ball in one place.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Besides my weapons i carry 2 sleeves of Pro V1X's, long tees, short tees, 1 or 2 quarters dated before 1970, and a divot repair tool. Less importantly I bring 2 black Sharpies, a towel, a rulebook, and raingear if it looks like bad weather. I only use a divot tool from courses i've played well at.


----------



## PlayerOfTheYear (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know if this counts but in addition to all the normal stuff you guys mentioned, I have a bunch of bag tags from various courses I play, kinda as souvenirs.

--Poty


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

PlayerOfTheYear said:


> I don't know if this counts but in addition to all the normal stuff you guys mentioned, I have a bunch of bag tags from various courses I play, kinda as souvenirs.
> 
> --Poty


I used to keep some bag tags I liked on my bag until they either fell off or were stolen. Whichever, I got home one afternoon and noticed they weren't there. Considering where they were from, it really hurt and I've never put a tag on my bag again since, maybe other than the one the USGA sends for an annual contribution.

What I collected in later years, I put into the top of a coffee table. It was specially made with a rim around the top about 1/4" thick so you could put things under it that would show through the glass. We had that until we moved back to the States from Jamaica and it was one of the things that just didn't work in the new house, so the tags came out and the table went. Now they just stay in a box, stored in a closet. I think I'll go find them. I haven't looked at them in years.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You do seem to be well travelled Dennis


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> You do seem to be well travelled Dennis


Oh good Lord, yes... Until only about 12 years ago, I would take my golf clubs with me every time I left town even for 24 hours. A lot of times, it was a useless effort. Sometimes, I only got enough time to hit balls somewhere. Every once in a while though, I'd get enough time to play a round or two and I got to play some really nice courses with some really nice people. Business travel took me around the world and I've always tried to make golf part of my planning. I've dragged my own clubs to the Orient more than once, to Europe several times and only God knows how much around this country. Needless to say, I could have rented clubs practically anywhere, but I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.

Now that I'm doing a local desk job instead of the independant furniture design that caused the travel, I miss being able to play or just be around different people. On the other hand, I don't miss living in hotels 3-4 nights a week, (or 3-4 weeks at a time in the Orient), leaving a family at home.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was cleaning out my bag yesterday. Tomorrow morning I'm taking a bit of time off to play 9 holes with some people and I'll walk. I fixed up my small carry bag to take.

I discovered I carry shoe laces with me!

I had a freezer size ziplock bag in one pocket of my staff bag, (soon to be replaced with something light and efficient), and in the bag were more tees, ball markers, some pencils and Sharpeis, plus a pair of brown and a pair of black shoe laces. I never remembered they were there.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK, hitting balls yesterday I saw something that bothered me. I really felt sorry for this guy... He was interrupted about 3 times on his cell phone while he was trying to practice. At one point, he had his phone go dead and he pulled a spare cell phone battery out of his bag.

Man... I don't want to be that important or that busy. Shoot me first!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> OK, hitting balls yesterday I saw something that bothered me. I really felt sorry for this guy... He was interrupted about 3 times on his cell phone while he was trying to practice. At one point, he had his phone go dead and he pulled a spare cell phone battery out of his bag.
> 
> Man... I don't want to be that important or that busy. Shoot me first!


Amen, brother! I carry my cell on the course... turned off. I have it so I can check with my better half at the end of the round. She usually has some sort of errand for me to run on the way home, and we often meet someplace for lunch after an early 18. But I NEVER let it ring on the course... it's either turned off, or set on vibrate, and it's never in my pocket... always in the golf bag out of sight and out of mind.

The Men's club that I play in even has a cell phone rule... if it rings audibly on the course during a tournament round, it's a 2 stroke penalty, and if the phone user disrupts play in any way (talking loudly or delaying play) for the rest of the foursome, it can result in a penalty too. The policy works.... I haven't heard a phone ring during a club event in 2 years... :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

since i only recently got my own equipment i havent really got much in my bag other than clubs.
i got some teas and spare balls, which will more than likely go into the pocket seat on my new buggy. 

i also have a funky little tool that is about the size of a deck of cards and acts as a swiss army knife type thing with 2 club cleaning brushes, a green repairer, a marker a knife, three teas and (wait for it) a bottle opener.

i usually bring a bottle of water and maybe a muesli bar.


----------



## johhny.ace (Jan 8, 2007)

In my bag, a set of golf clubs (you'll never know where your ball might fall into) umbrella, gatorade( a must) and a small telescope..


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

johhny.ace said:


> gatorade( a must)


Ah yes, it's always important to have the proper refreshment available for those golfball eating water hazard holes.


----------



## golf4eva (Jan 8, 2007)

i carry:-
ping G2 driver
Talyormade V steel 3 and 5 wood
mizuno mp30 irons
48,52,56 cleveland reg588 wedges
scotty cameron putter
tees 
water
balls
accesories


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Other than clubs, I carry:

Rain gloves
Windbreaker
Winter gloves/hat (depending on what time of year it is)
Sunscreen
Cell phone (only if I have to and even then it is on vibrate)
Sharpie
Brush for cleaning clubs
Towel


----------

